

Online Confusopoly - suprgeek
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/online_confusopoly/

======
bediger4000
Scott Adams is not the only one. I've noticed things exactly like this.

I suspect that the on-line retailers do make pricing as complicated as
possible, so as to avoid direct price comparisons. Offering goods for sale
with automatically-comparable prices leads to classes of goods becoming
economic commodities, distinguishable by price alone. That's a bad situation
for retailers, so they've responded by making prices non-comparable by
complication.

Cell-phone plans seem to have ended up the the same way.

